# new number plates ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

needing a new front plate after i hit something and cracked it 3 months back now and i thought i would be aswell upgrading what i have atm with new plates with a scotland flag on it .

now where is best to buy them from on the internet ?

thanks.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ebay - you can get front and rear delivered for just under £9, good quality too as a few guys off DW bought them.

:thumb:


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Ebay - you can get front and rear delivered for just under £9, good quality too as a few guys off DW bought them.
> 
> :thumb:


with badge and with bs marks on them so legal ?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

You don't need to have any markings/postcode in Scotland 

But yeah they come with them. They actually charge extra for the plates to come without them, as they are classed as "show plates" which simply isn't true in Scotland but ah well


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> You don't need to have any markings/postcode in Scotland
> 
> But yeah they come with them. They actually charge extra for the plates to come without them, as they are classed as "show plates" which simply isn't true in Scotland but ah well


got any links to the £9 plates ?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SET-ROAD-...526206855&po=&ps=63&clkid=6092523251394859036

£7.75


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

but can i get one with a scotland flag and SCO on it ?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Message them


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

Ive sent a msg 

also is it safe to drill new holes in the plates same size as the old one without cracks ?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

www.demonplates.com

Customisable, not the cheapest but great quality. I got the top ones from them :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

they look absolutely ridiculous, just my opinion ^

use sticky pads, don't drill them


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I use surrounds, the surrounds are screwed on then the plates just clip in. No drills, no sticky pads that become a nightmare to remove.

And coming from a Punto driver, I'll take that as a compliment :thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mate, they do look tacky as anything!

Much prefer a clean plate, or pressed.

It's _all_ about the smooth lines


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

I dont wanna fit them with pads as too easy to nick imo

Will a slow drill be ok ?


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

every time I buy a car (which is quite often) I spend £8 with flash plates and get a set of brand new plates and stick them on, looks so much cleaner!


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

The sticky pads are on stupidly strong on mine, thought i'd give it a little test and it wouldn't budge at all. 

Yup drilling them would be fine, just make sure you centre punch it very lightly first then go into it with the smallest drill bit you have then move up a size. Worst fear is the drill going all over the shop and ruining your plates.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

When you have plates made up by post what happens about supplying documentation?
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/PersonalisedRegAndNumberPlates/DG_4022573


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> And coming from a Punto driver, I'll take that as a compliment :thumb:


:lol:

I don't really have a choice in what I drive mate - I just make do with what I've got


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

just gonna do a small pilot hole then do the right size one should make me avoid cracks .


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm surprised you're gonna drill nice new plates.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I'm surprised you're gonna drill nice new plates.


well thats how there on from factory so just gonna do it on my new ones .

how much are pads and are they really safe for use not falling off.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

50p each round me (for a pack of 4) so £1 to do front and rear. Some sellers on eBay even include them with the plates. Just ask them. 

They seriously are strong, give a much cleaner look too. 

Absolute no brainer for me...


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I bought a cheap set and drilled them and they are starting to delaminate, i guess water has got in 

I will be buying some number plate surrounds when i replace mine.


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> When you have plates made up by post what happens about supplying documentation?
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/PersonalisedRegAndNumberPlates/DG_4022573


The online sellers get around it by stating the plates are show plates, which they clearly are not...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> I bought a cheap set and drilled them and they are starting to delaminate, i guess water has got in
> 
> I will be buying some number plate surrounds when i replace mine.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/innov8_int/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686 Best spot for surrounds mate, do them for all models.

When I got the carbon plates from Demonplates, I had to send them scanned copies of the documents they needed via e-mail.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/innov8_int/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686 Best spot for surrounds mate, do them for all models.
> 
> When I got the carbon plates from Demonplates, I had to send them scanned copies of the documents they needed via e-mail.


Thanks for the link, tbh i think the carbon plates look tacky. I will be going for standard plates


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> You don't need to have any markings/postcode in Scotland


That's new - since when? 

Got any links?

Alan W


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

well im thinking should i buy some strong pads and fit them that way or just stick to the drilling of them ?

dont want them falling off or being stolen .


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan W said:


> That's new - since when?
> 
> Got any links?
> 
> Alan W


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> I bought a cheap set and drilled them and they are starting to delaminate, i guess water has got in
> 
> I will be buying some number plate surrounds when i replace mine.


Did you drill from the back, otherwise this will happen as the back gives a little before the drill breaks through.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> Thanks for the link, tbh i think the carbon plates look tacky. I will be going for standard plates


The links are for the surrounds not the plates you Muppet! Plates came from www.demonplates.com.

I like them, something different, without going illegal.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What ever the links are for, the Carbon lettering is still tacky.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for your opinion. Happily, it means **** all :thumb:


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

bought a set of plates with the scotland flag on for £10 wth the bs number on so all legal.


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Carbon Fibre improves everything.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Thanks for your opinion. Happily, it means **** all :thumb:


Any time. You know that.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Carbon Fibre improves everything.


Real carbon fibre does. Farbon (fake carbon fibre) looks cheap and tacky.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

got mine from this seller, with borders, gb badge and sticky pads


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

these are 100% road legal if they have the bs code ad scotland flag ?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> The links are for the surrounds not the plates you Muppet! Plates came from www.demonplates.com.
> 
> I like them, something different, without going illegal.


i know that as i looked at the link. Perhaps my post needed a full stop as it was 2 statements.

Thanking you for the link and commenting on your plates


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

just as a note to all Scottish people, I got pulled and fined £60 on Friday night in Glasgow city centre because my plates are smaller than normal and have no markings on them.

they all should have the correct stamps on them...

even though I produced my mot, which had been done that day, they said an mot is worthless.. :lol:

oh, and if you have a private plate, and get pulled 3 times, the DVLA are now taking it off you... 

oh, and having supercharged Cat in tiny writing on the plate is also illegal... but an advert for the supplying dealer isn't... 

you have been warned!!! 

:thumb:


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

If you are worried about delamination get the full plastic ones.

You pays yer money etc etc 😊


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I`m wanting a pair of new number plates, must be of decent quality, now I don`t mind the makers postcode on the plate aslong as it`s small and discreet but I don`t want the makers name on there (as they do at my local motor factors) are these ebay plates of decent quality? other than the links earlier in the thread, can anyone point me in the right direction please . .


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

O`Neil said:


> I`m wanting a pair of new number plates, must be of decent quality, now I don`t mind the makers postcode on the plate aslong as it`s small and discreet but I don`t want the makers name on there (as they do at my local motor factors) are these ebay plates of decent quality? other than the links earlier in the thread, can anyone point me in the right direction please . .


If you spec the www.demonplates.com ones plain they come with just the web address, really tiny in the bottom corner.


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

I would recommend some pressed steel ones from Alex at Elite Car Care, nice and clean and fully road legal


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

Well ive just got to wait for the plates now gonna drill holes for them i think will see when i get them 

£10 nothing to lose really


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

update for all the guys from Glasgow, I just got pulled again for my number plates..... they are having a massive push with them, so be warned!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ did you not sort it the first time you were pulled?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Never had a problem with mine.

Those pressed plates just look cheap.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

A210 AMG said:


> ^ did you not sort it the first time you were pulled?


obviously not...

:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> obviously not...
> 
> :thumb:


pulled for what? whats ilegal about them? (im not being a pedant, i just dont know which one of your "fleet" the issue is with).

EDIT, never mind, just saw post 41 :thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I had and still have a private for over 10 years on several cars. Right font but no space between the letters / numbers.

Was stopped once right at my house and thought hands up. I know its wrong and I got 'away' with it for long enough (MOT's police cars behind me before etc)

Changed it to a full legal normal UK plate with all the correct markings etc. Actualy hardly notice any difference.

I don't worry one bit now as 100% legal.


Probably time to get yours changed as if 3 strikes and your out your close and if its obvious they will be looking for you.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mick said:


> pulled for what? whats ilegal about them? (im not being a pedant, i just dont know which one of your "fleet" the issue is with).
> 
> EDIT, never mind, just saw post 41 :thumb:





A210 AMG said:


> I had and still have a private for over 10 years on several cars. Right font but no space between the letters / numbers.
> 
> Was stopped once right at my house and thought hands up. I know its wrong and I got 'away' with it for long enough (MOT's police cars behind me before etc)
> 
> ...


the way I'm looking at it as well... I have had them for 4 years... time to 'grow up' I guess... :lol:

to me, and even the police tonight, they are fine, the font is big and easy to read, there is nothing being hidden or spaced incorrectly... it's just, now, they must have the proper font and that's it.. nothing else..

as I said as well, I have a slogan at the bottom, but this is wrong, but a car garage advert is OK!?!? different rules it seems...

anyway, fun is over for the XKR.. boring plates have been ordered! lol

I was going to show you a pic, but I've distorted them all on photo bucket... going to just have to trust me that they aren't that bad! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I wondered if you put supercharged cat and a postcode after, if it would be legal, who are they to say its not a business name :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mick said:


> I wondered if you put supercharged cat and a postcode after, if it would be legal, who are they to say its not a business name :lol:


exactly...so

BIG TAMS MAGIC MOTORS 0141 556 1234

is ok at the bottom of a reg, but

Supercharged Cat

Is Illegal


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

They're talking Bull**** Cueball. As long as its not offensive then its legal. 

I used to have "Boldly going forward, 'cause we can't find reverse" on the focus. The only reason the Volvo doesn't is the surrounds would half cover it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> They're talking Bull**** Cueball. As long as its not offensive then its legal.
> 
> I used to have "Boldly going forward, 'cause we can't find reverse" on the focus. The only reason the Volvo doesn't is the surrounds would half cover it


law has changed in Scotland recently mate....

anti terrorism has been mentioned for a reason, they said my plates would cause panic at Glasgow airport as the cameras wouldn't be able to read the plate...

I told them I had 86 flights last year... and drove to the airport for most of them...

they didn't like that...

then I said, if I was going to cause trouble at Glasgow airport I would drive up in the Black Grand Cherokee (same as the bombers had) 

the two guys tonight were a bit better a bit sorry looking that I had spotted their "undercover" car, and nice enough about it all...

:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> They're talking Bull**** Cueball. As long as its not offensive then its legal.
> 
> I used to have "Boldly going forward, 'cause we can't find reverse" on the focus. The only reason the Volvo doesn't is the surrounds would half cover it


Actually:



Uk Speed Traps.co.uk said:


> THE BRITISH STANDARD
> 
> The British Standard sets out the physical characteristics on the number plate. This includes:
> •Visibility
> ...


But the original point still remains in CB's case, who are the police to say there isnt a Jag speciailist called supercharged cat? its hardly the worst offence on the planet.

And its a pretty ridiculous rule/law, I dont see what difference it makes who made the plate, moreso that it conforms to the other requirements?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^ they did say the car was gorgeous... :lol:

:wall:

:thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Never had a problem with mine.
> 
> Those pressed plates just look cheap.


Almost as cheap as fake carbon fibre on number plates!


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

The only plates that look right are standard plates. 
Pressed, German, French, non-standard text...blah blah all look like the owner is desperate to modify something on the cheap. Nothing worse than a cheapskate.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

dann2707 said:


> Almost as cheap as fake carbon fibre on number plates!


I'd rarther have fake carbon fibre than an old piece of tin :thumb:


----------

